# Release pushed to november/december verizon first



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

> "From what I know the first carrier to run a NeverPromise device will be VZW. The sister network Vodafone as we&#8230; (http://t.co/elrsHCZ)"


http://twitter.com/#!/P3Droid/status/107130082228846592



> And last I heard the NewPrincess will not make October launch, thinking Turkey to Jingle bells.


http://twitter.com/#!/P3Droid/status/107130082228846592

P3 has been a VERY reliable source in the DX community leaking tons of builds and files along with being a rom dev and hes received a C&D from Samsung for trying to release the firmware of the prime.

So wait 3-4 months for the prime or get the bionic and hope for an unlocked bootloader? the way I see it the vigors not an option running last years A8s. Considering waiting a month and getting the bionic at costco so that the nexus will be in the 90 days. Does costco usually carry nexus devices?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

What's a "never promised device" :/

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

"davidnc said:


> What's a "never promised device" :/
> 
> sent using TaPaTaLk


Its the phone we want he can't call it that because he just got in big trouble for releasing info on it so hes trying to allude to it.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

OK thanks, hopefully it makes it to vzw if so that will be my one to upgrade to 

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't say big trouble...more of a stop now or you'll be in big trouble...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah i found this just short time ago 
(link removed)

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Count me in...


----------



## dplowden88 (Jun 10, 2011)

Skipping the hype machine and getting the NewPhone


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope this NewPiece of hardware comes out on BigRed's network..


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Was the firmware ever actually made available?

(NOT asking for download links, just the answer to the question and maybe some story to go with it)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Oka (Jun 21, 2011)

Doesn't make sense The Nexus type phone is usually co-released on both CDMA and GSM Usually once it is released in one carrier they all get it the next week or so.


----------



## SphericalPuma (Aug 26, 2011)

Samsung just introduced an upgraded galaxy s II that's lte/wcdma/gsm next week. I wouldn't be surprised if the Nexus prime is based off this phone.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

SphericalPuma said:


> Samsung just introduced an upgraded galaxy s II that's lte/wcdma/gsm next week. I wouldn't be surprised if the Nexus prime is based off this phone.


I would be totally surprised if the Nexus Prime *was* based on the Galaxy SII...


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Oka said:


> Doesn't make sense The Nexus type phone is usually co-released on both CDMA and GSM Usually once it is released in one carrier they all get it the next week or so.


The Nexus One was only released on TMob, the Nexus S was released initially on TMob and only later made it to Sprint and ATT. None have been available on Verizon bands thus far.


----------



## Lowtech80 (Aug 3, 2011)

"bmcclure937 said:


> I would be totally surprised if the Nexus Prime was based on the Galaxy SII...


Why? The nexus s was based of the first galaxy s.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I really can't wait for the Neximus Prime. Hopefully, Best Buy will run another free phone friday deal... that's how i got my two free fascinates.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lowtech80 said:


> Why? The nexus s was based of the first galaxy s.


Exactly.


----------



## akaine2001 (Jul 22, 2011)

"superchunkwii said:


> I really can't wait for the Neximus Prime. Hopefully, Best Buy will run another free phone friday deal... that's how i got my two free fascinates.


Lol I did that on WireFly


----------



## akaine2001 (Jul 22, 2011)

"litso said:


> The Nexus One was only released on TMob, the Nexus S was released initially on TMob and only later made it to Sprint and ATT. None have been available on Verizon bands thus far.


What u think the original Droid incredible is dummy.... a Nexus One minus Google plus Sense

Edit: with a optical trackpad instead of a physical ball( which ruled so hard)

And my fascinate was just like a nexus s.... well now it is...lol. so they have gotten both... get it right before u go mouthing off


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry but those aren't nexus devices...just because its similar phone doesn't make it basically a nexus...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## denial1385 (Jun 26, 2011)

davidnc said:


> What's a "never promised device" :/
> 
> sent using TaPaTaLk


it's the first two initials of the NextPerfect device that is the excellent meeting point.... wink wink


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

denial1385 said:


> it's the first two initials of the NextPerfect device that is the excellent meeting point.... wink wink


Nexis Prume. Right? Wait....


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I've seen Black Man X give it a Nov release on twitter.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Grr. I just hope it's soon, whenever it hits, because i'm 100% set on going from TBolt to it.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"SomeGuyDude said:


> Grr. I just hope it's soon, whenever it hits, because i'm 100% set on going from TBolt to it.


Me too. I love my Bolt don't Trey me wrong, but this is the only device that can take me from it.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm still hearing an October release, though. Both from a friend at Verizon who's never steered me wrong (I think he's also an avid XDA'er) and a couple websites.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Newest rumor has it, its not a Nexus =(

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

So why would a non nexus device be the first device to get icecream sandwich? Or is other carriers getting a nexus and vzw just getting non nexus.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going to be so pissed if Verizon skips on a Nexus device again...

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

malac0da said:


> So why would a non nexus device be the first device to get icecream sandwich? Or is other carriers getting a nexus and vzw just getting non nexus.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I think this is the case.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish we could get something solid about this if the vigor comes out first I might just buy that


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I am pretty sure the vigor is coming first. Thought I saw an October release.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Black Man X just posted a poem on twitter. Bottom line, Halloween-ish release.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

For the vigor or prime?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"malac0da said:


> For the vigor or prime?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Prime

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh nice...can't wait. Hopefully its everything its hyped up to be.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It should be. Early hints point to a drastic overhaul. Google knows what iOS5 will be bringing to the table, and they plan to one-up it.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Nov 3. to be exact now.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------

